# iOs et gestion des photos



## arkhamon (27 Mai 2017)

bonjour tout le monde,
j'ai un besoin simple : sur mon Mac, dans Photos, j'ai des albums, et des dossiers contenant des albums. Genre un dossier "Anniversaires" qui contient un album par anniversaire. Simple.
JE voudrais une appli sur iphone qui permette de synchroniser les photos avec la bibliothèque du Mac, mais qui permette surtout de garder cette hiérarchie.
iphotos de l'iphone me met tous les albums au même niveau et ne permet pas de reproduire la structure des albums du mac.
Quelqu'un connait une appli qui permet de faire ça ? 
JE précise bien que je voudrais synchroniser directement avec itunes les photos de Photos, je veux pas me taper la gestion à la main des photos.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## lineakd (27 Mai 2017)

@arkhamon, renseigne toi sur l'app photosync.


----------



## arkhamon (27 Mai 2017)

je viens de regarder, c'est pas ça que je cherche. Je cherche vraiment l'équivalent de ce qui est dans ios photos mais qui permette de garder la structure de dossiers/sous dossiers de photos Mac. JE veux pas devoir gérer moi même mes photos dans des dossiers et tout ca.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Mai 2017)

Dans l'application de base "Photos", les albums classiques sont bien reproduit sur l'iPhone. Mais ce n'est pas le cas pour les albums intelligents.
Mais j'ai peut être mal compris ta demande


----------



## arkhamon (27 Mai 2017)

il reproduit bien les albums, mais pas les dossiers d'albums. Tout arrive sur le même niveau sur l'iphone...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Mai 2017)

ok, effectivement je n'utilise pas les dossiers donc je n'ai pas ce problème.


----------



## t150 (1 Août 2017)

Bonjour, 
Ma contribution est un peu tardive, mais, comme arkhamon, j'utilise les dossiers sur le Mac. Mes dossiers sont bien synchronisés sur mes appareils IOS. (iPad Air2 (10.3.2), iPhone 6s (10.3.2)). Photothèque iCloud est bien sélectionné dans les préférences Photos sur le Mac et sur les appareils IOS.


----------

